# Looking for supplier of Formica style high pressure laminate



## Weasel Howlett (8 May 2010)

Does anybody know a good supplier of HPL, both coloured and woodgrain finish. I could get formica but i would love to find a cheaper alternative.

Also does anybody know of a way to avoid bubbling when applying formica style laminates to plywood??


----------



## jasonB (8 May 2010)

Is there an Edens, James Latham, CF Andreson, Montigue Meyer, Lawcris near you they all do the Egger boards and matching laminates

http://www.edens.co.uk/gfx/ul/files/15.pdf

Put strips of wood under the laminate at about 300mm cts, draw them out one at a time starting from the centre and press the laminate down as you go with something like a "J-roller"

Jason


----------



## Weasel Howlett (8 May 2010)

Thanks for the comprihensive list there Jason. Looks like edens is the closest but will have to see if they do all i need. James lathams is pretty outstanding, and there ATP dept may be the winner offering lots of faced plywood stuff. 

Thanks again


----------



## jasonB (9 May 2010)

The Egger range is far greater than on edens catalogue, any of the listed suppliers should be able to get it in for you in watever form you need

http://zoom.egger.com/uk-eng/zoom-dekor ... G_HTML.php


----------



## Weasel Howlett (9 May 2010)

The trouble is that I need the finishes on plywood due to wanting the layered laminate look to the ends of the boards. Im not sure from their page that egger do plywood. Shame though.


----------



## Oryxdesign (9 May 2010)

Or you could band it with ply style edeging? Google Ostermeyer.


----------



## toolsntat (9 May 2010)

These are a good sheet etc., supplier...

http://www.idsurfaces.co.uk/

Andy


----------



## jasonB (9 May 2010)

As Oryx says, Getalite also have a "ply" look edging for their worktops, see page 30

http://www.westag-getalit.de/wg-laminat ... 9-2010.pdf

Jason


----------

